# Lactulose & Probiotics



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

I've noticed that whenever I take probiotics, lactulose just doesnt work as well for me. It used to work like a charm, and it was part of my daily routine, but I also felt terrible (extremely lethargic) because I had so little gut bacteria going on. I noticed that when I ate yogurt, my mood increased tremendously but the lactulose cause more gas and had less effect. The same thing happened when I started taking my probiotic supplement.

I'm trying to go on another cleanse but im not sure which stool softener to take if I can't take lactulose .

I dunno its just weird and frustrating. Was wondering if anyone else experienced this?


----------

